# Oneway drill wizard



## wormil

> Drill Wizard enables you to drill cross-holes quickly & easily! Ideal for the construction of chairs and stools, the DrillWizard will allow you to quickly and easily drill holes of a specific depth at a specific angle. Used in conjunction with the spindle indexing feature (available on most lathes), this tool is a great way to drill a series of holes equi-distant (90 degrees) from each other i.e. four holes in the base of a stool seat (for the legs). The DrillWizard has a 1" post which is inserted into your banjo (toolrest base). A collar on the post is used to set the height of the jig from the lathe bed.


Quoted from the website because I had no idea what it is or does.


----------



## michelletwo

have used one for ages..useful tool


----------



## stefang

Very cool lathe tool Hairy. Do you think it could also be modified to hold a small router?


----------



## hairy

> Very cool lathe tool Hairy. Do you think it could also be modified to hold a small router?
> 
> - stefang


Maybe. You might be able to make an adapter to fit, but I can't say for sure.


----------

